# Deal at Big Al's Hamilton only



## carmenh

https://www.wagjag.com/?c=51&w=563

I haven't used wagjag but I believe it's legit. With this deal, you can buy up to 5 x $50 gift cards for $25 each.

I might have to think of something I need...


----------



## lemuj

I need me to buy 3 bags of Flourite Black( or maybe black sand). But not sure i can drive all the way to hamilton.

great tip though...thanks..



carmenh said:


> https://www.wagjag.com/?c=51&w=563
> 
> I haven't used wagjag but I believe it's legit. With this deal, you can buy up to 5 x $50 gift cards for $25 each.
> 
> I might have to think of something I need...


----------



## dl88dl

carmenh said:


> https://www.wagjag.com/?c=51&w=563
> 
> I haven't used wagjag but I believe it's legit. With this deal, you can buy up to 5 x $50 gift cards for $25 each.
> 
> I might have to think of something I need...


If it is legit then it is a great deal


----------



## Dis

seems to good to be true. its kind of a weird set up, you have to register, then put in your credit card number. If enough people sign up for the deal then they charge your card and you print off the ticket.

It says 93 people have bought, but they dont say how big the group has to get before the deal is activated.


----------



## djtbster

well i just called bigals hamilton and they are doing this advertisemnt with wagjag and have confrimed me of the process the happens when u purchase these vouchers.


----------



## Will

What does it mean "you must pickup your giftcard by Dec 24th"?


----------



## carmenh

I'm a member of a similar group called groupon. Basically businesses use it to advertise. They draw you in with a great deal, and it gets them a guaranteed number of people. If that number of people don't sign on, it's void. It's similar, I guess, to the "loss leaders" that grocery stores run. The required number on this was only 5, and it's on now since there have been 94 buyers...


----------



## carmenh

Just checked my sale flyer email. BA's has Flourite on for $19.99 right now, so you could spend $50 for $100 in gift cards, get 3 bags, and have almost $40 credit left 
I love a deal 



lemuj said:


> I need me to buy 3 bags of Flourite Black( or maybe black sand). But not sure i can drive all the way to hamilton.
> 
> great tip though...thanks..


----------



## Angelic

How does this work? (not to sound stupid,lol) Can you just go in and ask them or do you print out the coupon? Also how many can you buy?  I also need flourite so this would be a sweet deal


----------



## Angelic

carmenh said:


> Just checked my sale flyer email. BA's has Flourite on for $19.99 right now, so you could spend $50 for $100 in gift cards, get 3 bags, and have almost $40 credit left
> I love a deal


Oh wow 0_o That is awesome! I MUST do this!


----------



## djtbster

when u buy of wagjag thell send you a coupon or voucher to print and you redeem it @ bigals hamilton


----------



## carmenh

On Groupon. you print out a coupon and take it in to the store to get the deal...I assume wagjag would be the same...


----------



## Angelic

hmm, I dont feel comfortable buying from some site =/ I hope there a way to just download it. If not i'll probably just talk to them manager about it and see if its real because I know him a bit


----------



## Dis

let us know what the manager says. thx  Did you get find a good home for your angel?


----------



## Angelic

Dis said:


> let us know what the manager says. thx  Did you get find a good home for your angel?


i'll be going to BAs tmrw I believe or sunday at the latest =P Also I kept him. He's a meany but I love him, also only a couple people were interested. I'm gonna get more angels and if hes still aggressive i'll put him up for sale/trade again


----------



## lemuj

has anyone from here actually bought one yet??? i'm really having second, third, fourth thoughts about it, instincts telling me to buy em,.... but my wallet kinda having doubts...advise???


----------



## Will

That's odd, my wallet's telling me to buy them, but my instinct was having doubts...


----------



## dl88dl

Will Hayward said:


> That's odd, my wallet's telling me to buy them, but my instinct was having doubts...


+1 I feel the same way


----------



## lemuj

yeah it's my wallet that is more a doubter. lol....if it wasn;t from it, i won't be out of MTS.


----------



## TBemba

Angelic said:


> hmm, I dont feel comfortable buying from some site =/ I


I thought only really old people were like that?


----------



## Angelic

Well when the deal is too good to be true it probably is >_> If its TRUE I'd be buying atleast get 2 coupons. 
I just bought a halloween costume off ebay, I have no issue with buying things online it just sounds odd that theyd take 25 dollars of a 50 dollar gift card


----------



## lemuj

Makes me wonder if we get the coupon right away after orderingor we wait till the sale is finish?


----------



## bigfishy

My wallet is ok, and I don't have any doubt. BUT! HAMILTON?!? Oh boy! Oh boy! $30 is just for the gas... Saving + $30 = just as the same as no coupon!


----------



## vaporize

OH my gosh, is this deal real? (I mean not as real as it's legit) but if there is an underlying condition like "for sale items cannot be use", or "cannot be used on tanks and salt" etc. etc.

I mean all these "group buy" sites are doing very similar stuff like Groupon and a few, mostly limiting to restaurant 50% off but not merchandises, so I am sure these things are legit. The main issues is I am wondering if there are any fine prints on "what the giftcards cannot be used on".


----------



## gucci17

This site is just one of the many group buy sites. I've used http://www.teambuy.ca/ before and it worked. I bought 20 tickets for paintball and it was fine. If BA hamilton has already said they are doing the promo with wagjag then I don't see this as a scam.


----------



## PACMAN

Angelic said:


> Well when the deal is too good to be true it probably is >_> If its TRUE I'd be buying atleast get 2 coupons.
> *I just bought a halloween costume off ebay*, I have no issue with buying things online it just sounds odd that theyd take 25 dollars of a 50 dollar gift card


----------



## Angelic

PACMAN said:


>


LOL! Of course ;D


----------



## TBemba

Angelic said:


> LOL! Of course ;D


If you were to dress up like the fish for the Hamilton Auction tomorrow I would be willing to buy you a bag of Angels your choice


----------



## Angelic

I dont have anything to make one that fast or I sooo would lol XD Hmm... (looks for stuff to make fish costume out of)


----------



## PACMAN

Angelic said:


> I dont have anything to make one that fast or I sooo would lol XD Hmm... (looks for stuff to make fish costume out of)


or just buy that costume! Super quick! No excuse not to go!


----------



## Angelic

I bet you have to order it and itd take time to ship =o


----------



## lemuj

lemuj said:


> Makes me wonder if we get the coupon right away after orderingor we wait till the sale is finish?


Got my answer to this, will get the e-mail once the sale is finished. Now need to find out if there is restrictions on where to use the voucher on, ie equipment, tanks, etc. Angelic, care to ask the manager, please? Let us know, then I'll be heading to Hamilton if everything sounds good.


----------



## djtbster

the voucher is used to redeem a 50 dollar gift card, which in turn mean u can use it on ane products


----------



## Angelic

Just texted. Its true


----------



## djtbster

Angelic said:


> Just texted. Its true


lol im confused with this comment


----------



## PACMAN

djtbster said:


> lol im confused with this comment


she knows someone at BA Hammertown


----------



## djtbster

lol roger that


----------



## Hack02

BA's Hamilton is very aggressive in there use of auctions. I got a $100 one 2 weeks ago through http://www.localbidbuy.com/.

Simply showed up at the store picked it up and then proceeded to spend it. Apparently these are good for anything in the store including the 1/2 of the store that has cat/dog/bird food. The BA in Hamilton is more than a fish store, they also sell birds, cats and reptiles.


----------



## vaporize

*Official reply from BA Hamiltion Manager Mario*

I have gotten the official reply from BA Hamilton, this looks like an awesome deal. In red is Mario's reply.



> Dear Big Al's Hamilton Manager,
> 
> A few of us on the forums saw the WagJag gift card promotion $25 for a $50 gift card and we have a few questions:
> 
> Is the gift card good for purchases of all items (including on-sale, boxing day sales item, tanks) etc? Yes the gift cards can be used any time.
> 
> Is there an expiry date on the gift cards? (so people can buy it for x'mas) There is no expiry dates on the gift cards.
> 
> This is a phenomenal opportunity to save through a marketing program that may not happen again in this capacity.
> Regards
> Mario
> 
> Thanks for your help


----------



## carmenh

Nice  I'm gonna get $250 worth and save them for Boxing Day  Not that I can afford it but a deal's a deal...


----------



## dl88dl

No expiry dates and the gift cards can be used any time for any items...what a deal...it's worth the drive to Hamilton BA


----------



## Angelic

Yup. I know someone from there  They all say its true but I dont think you can use it until the 5 days are up. My dad just bought a few, think I may too, may aswell. May aswell call it half off the whole store.


----------



## lemuj

that's great....looks like i'm heading there next Sunday...


----------



## PACMAN

hmmm, 50% off of a biocube? 

probably best to keep em and then use em on boxing day! JACKPOT!


----------



## bigfishy

dl88dl said:


> No expiry dates and the gift cards can be used any time for any items...what a deal...it's worth the drive to Hamilton BA


Want to car pool? 

----------------------------

Hmmm using different people and buy like $10,000+ gift cards, resell them at kijiji for cash... hmmmm... I can smell a brand new car this christmas!


----------



## bigfishy

My money making plan! ~~ LOL! 

My gf's dad's company have about 50+ employees, my uncle have about 30s, and the rest I can ask my friends to do so...

100 people x $125, = $12,500

renting two 50 passengers bus is about $500 a day

total cost $13,000

resell each bundle *5 gift cards* in kijiji / ebay for $200

$200 x 100 = $20,000

$20,000 - $13,000 *cost* = $7000 profit

$7000 = enough for a down payment of a 2010 Mercedes-Benz C63! 

Woot! 

That's even better than buying and selling stocks! 

If it doesn't work, use all $12,500 to buy stocks @ Big Als and resell! xD Items Extravaganza in GTAA!  Big Als usually markup 30%-40% in their dry stocks *base on the price of their wholesaler* Estimate about $1000+ in profit


----------



## Will

You forgot to pay your 100 people for their time. Also ebay for 100 auction postings. Also the interest on you 13000 dollar loan during the time it takes you to sell 100 auctions.

I see flaws. Not that the stock market would be better. It can't be trusted these days- except to dissapoint the many.


----------



## bigfishy

Will Hayward said:


> You forgot to pay your 100 people for their time. Also ebay for 100 auction postings. Also the interest on you 13000 dollar loan during the time it takes you to sell 100 auctions.
> 
> I see flaws. Not that the stock market would be better. It can't be trusted these days- except to dissapoint the many.


Company's Excursion to Hamilton's Fish Auction! xD LoL!

As for ebay, if I remember correctly, if you have a company account with them or something and pay a monthly fee. You can post a lot of listings without getting charge.

As for $13,000 loan, I can ask my uncle for it *no interest* 

5 mins for a $7000 business plan is not perfect! But just giving others an idea


----------



## Will

Business plan? Not a 'put als out of business plan' eh? ahaha


----------



## bigfishy

Will Hayward said:


> Business plan? Not a 'put als out of business plan' eh? ahaha


You can't put them out of business, even if they are selling an item very cheap.

Remember last boxing day sales? Big Als sell 500ml of Prime for $9.99 each? I recently went thru a couple of suppliers, they are making at least 10% profit from each bottle!


----------



## Will

And when you buy them with your gift certificates, they would be loosing ~$5 a bottle.

More if the items are loss-leaders.


----------



## bigfishy

Will Hayward said:


> And when you buy them with your gift certificates, they would be loosing ~$5 a bottle.
> 
> More if the items are loss-leaders.


You should remember that their stock is mark up in price.

I am just using one source to make an assumption *could be false* of believing of their mark up is 30% to 40%.

Most local stores have to go thru a middle company to get wholesaler price. So someone is already made some money in the process. If they can get the products in large quantity or directly. It possible that they can get a larger discount and a larger mark up.

In other words, even after the 50% discount certificates, they are not loosing any money


----------



## Will

Yup, I know how it works. I've had some insight into the world behind the scenes of retail. As far as markup, generally it isn't something thats the same percentage for all products. A store might markup livestock 200%, foods 100% but glass tanks only 10%.

Items like tanks just for example can be sold at a price the same or less than the store paid for, see; Loss-leader. Many items on Boxingdaysales accross the retail industry might be loss leaders to encourage people to come to the store and spend their money, clear out stock, etc, etc. In which case purchasing such items with these discounted cards, could mean that the company would potentially give away the product, and loose half or more of their cost of the item. But customers likely would buy other non-lossleader items also, recovering the lost earnings for the company.

This is all moot and imaginary since I have no doubt your idea will go no farther than your 5 minute plan posted above


----------



## vaporize

Will Hayward said:


> Items like tanks just for example can be sold at a price the same or less than the store paid for, see; Loss-leader.


I agreed with Will, there will be certain items that they will be losing money base on this offer. That's something that the manager would have to calculate the profit/loss on such advertisement, but it's certainly awesome advertisement and a great way to re-coup CASH in this tight economy.

I think the main goal of this event to is recoup cash for the business, in this economy that cash is king especially right now is actually a pretty slow season, they still have to pay employees, rent, expenses etc. Bigfishy's uncle might have alot of employees and might have alot of cash and income for his business but that is typically not the case nowadays from talking to many business owners - everything is tight. So having something like this can help them pull thru a slow season.

If anybody remember the last weekend's BA sidewalk sale, there certainly isn't much "good deals" on returned items etc.. (not the advertised ones); business is slow and there are less people buying & returning.

In case you guys have not thought of it, this is a Hamilton location BA special only - *MEANING IF THIS BA LOCATION GO BELLY UP YOU WILL NOT GET ANYTHING BACK*. This is also a franchise store - not one of the corporate store. BA does go belly up too from time to time, I can think of 3 such incidents.


----------



## carmenh

I suppose that's a risk, but I've seen stores circling the bowl before and this one doesn't seem to be. They are always full, of product and customers, and are currently renovating the fish section. I'm 98% comfortable that they'll be around...


----------



## vaporize

carmenh said:


> I suppose that's a risk, but I've seen stores circling the bowl before and this one doesn't seem to be. They are always full, of product and customers, and are currently renovating the fish section. I'm 98% comfortable that they'll be around...


Btw, I am not trying to bash on this store/promotion but just wanted to let people know of the risk involved also.

I am voting for their deal with my money too


----------



## n21981606

i signed up and bought 4 so hope this all works out


----------



## gucci17

site down 

how much more time do I have to buy these vouchers again?


----------



## PACMAN

gucci17 said:


> site down
> 
> how much more time do I have to buy these vouchers again?


i think 2-3 days left. i was going to buy today as well, but their site is down


----------



## Tbird

Let me know if the site comes back up. I'm going to get a few too!


----------



## gucci17

Does it say we can only combine 5 tickets for per purchase or we can only purchase 5 tickets per person?

Can I get another 5 tickets under my wife's name and use 10 tickets on something?


----------



## Tbird

The way I read it, you can only buy 5 vouchers. YOu then exchange the vouchers for gift cards. So yes, you buy 5, your wife buys five and I can't see why you couldn't use 10 gift cards when you make your purchase.


----------



## PACMAN

temporary technical difficulties - please try again in a few moments.


----------



## PACMAN

SHE IS UP!!!

https://wagjag.com/index.php?_page=home&wagjag=563


----------



## Will

Down once more.


----------



## gucci17

The site is working for me...


----------



## PACMAN

downf or me. didnt finish the process of ordering. i couldnt select a province


----------



## Will

oh its up now... must be finishing their repairs and uploading their changes.


----------



## vaporize

Isn't it kind of scary that the eCommerce site is up and down all the times...... if I do not have solid confirmation with BA Hamilton manager, I would not have trust it if I am a random walk-in to the wagjag site.

If you guys have not notice, the SSL (secure socket layer) certificate has also show a cross indicating "non secure" content on the site with the secure contents? 

@PACMAN you have to select a country first before selecting a province.


----------



## Will

Websites go up and down all the time. Most try to do it very late at night or early morning, but if it's gotta be fixed, it's gotta be done. 

I just wagjagged, and will tell some family about the deal. The question is do I use the card as gifts or on myself...


----------



## PACMAN

vaporize said:


> @PACMAN you have to select a country first before selecting a province.


I did select a country! lol .


----------



## PACMAN

FINALLY

Purchased 4


----------



## Dis

i got 4 too. Its a good deal


----------



## TBemba

why not the max 5


----------



## PACMAN

TBemba said:


> why not the max 5


haha i dunno maybe ill change my mind closer to the deal ending time and get 1 more


----------



## Blueangel

*Deal at Big Al's Hamilton*

Hi All

For everyone that is thinking of purchasing Big Al's Wag Jag it is legit. I am the sales rep through Hamilton Community Newspapers part of the Metroland Chain. That sold the idea to them. The deal is real buy a $50 certificate for $25.00 up to 5. You can use it on anything you want. Merchandise, Sand, Ponds, Aquariums,Pets, Food anything. Buy soon there is a limit. There is no cash value back.

I bought some too.

It's a way for a business to create allot of traffic flow and get new clients. It's a deal for you for sure.

Also Wag Jag is the newest division of Metroland. Check out weekly offers.www.wagjag.com

Also they are the owners of one of the largest on line sites www.flyerland.ca get all your offers and flyers before they hit the public.

We are not going anywhere. We'll be here for a very long time.


----------



## TBemba

Blueangel said:


> Hi All
> 
> For everyone that is thinking of purchasing Big Al's Wag Jag it is legit. I am the sales rep through Hamilton Community Newspapers part of the Metroland Chain. That sold the idea to them. The deal is real buy a $50 certificate for $25.00 up to 5. You can use it on anything you want. Merchandise, Sand, Ponds, Aquariums,Pets, Food anything. Buy soon there is a limit. There is no cash value back.
> 
> I bought some too.
> 
> It's a way for a business to create allot of traffic flow and get new clients. It's a deal for you for sure.
> 
> Also Wag Jag is the newest division of Metroland. Check out weekly offers.www.wagjag.com
> 
> Also they are the owners of one of the largest on line sites www.flyerland.ca get all your offers and flyers before they hit the public.
> 
> We are not going anywhere. We'll be here for a very long time.


Well I guess you should give the GTA area Big Al's a call and tell them of how successful the Hamilton promotion went.


----------



## vaporize

tbemba said:


> well i guess you should give the gta area big al's a call and tell them of how successful the hamilton promotion went.


second that  :d


----------



## gucci17

How about special order tanks? If this works, I may order a 36" deep dimension tank.


----------



## Blueangel

*Big Al's Deal*

Yes anything you want to buy whenever in Hamilton location only.


----------



## bigfishy

I wish I live in or near Hamilton


----------



## gucci17

can anyone buy me 5 tickets?


----------



## Will

gucci17 said:


> can anyone buy me 5 tickets?


Sure, i'll sell you five for $45 each.


----------



## PACMAN

Will Hayward said:


> Sure, i'll sell you five for $45 each.


ill sell u 5 for $40 each.

mwahahahaha


----------



## zenafish

bummer...site's down again


----------



## Tbird

Picked up my 5!! 

So when do we get these vouchers to exchange for gift cards? Also, how do we get them?

Also, how do you navigate that site?? I tried to find the big als promo after but could not find it. Looking under current or recent promos did not bring it up.


----------



## Will

Tb, when the countdown ends you'll receive a printout by email, take that to the store and exchange it for your giftcards. Then use em'!


----------



## Tbird

Will Hayward said:


> Tb, when the countdown ends you'll receive a printout by email, take that to the store and exchange it for your giftcards. Then use em'!


Thanks Will!! Maybe I'll see you there!


----------



## dl88dl

Blueangel said:


> Hi All
> 
> For everyone that is thinking of purchasing Big Al's Wag Jag it is legit. I am the sales rep through Hamilton Community Newspapers part of the Metroland Chain. That sold the idea to them. The deal is real buy a $50 certificate for $25.00 up to 5. You can use it on anything you want. Merchandise, Sand, Ponds, Aquariums,Pets, Food anything. Buy soon there is a limit. There is no cash value back.
> 
> I bought some too.
> 
> It's a way for a business to create allot of traffic flow and get new clients. It's a deal for you for sure.
> 
> Also Wag Jag is the newest division of Metroland. Check out weekly offers.www.wagjag.com
> 
> Also they are the owners of one of the largest on line sites www.flyerland.ca get all your offers and flyers before they hit the public.
> 
> We are not going anywhere. We'll be here for a very long time.


Hi Blueangel, if they have one of the largest online site than why does the site Wag Jag keep on dropping


----------



## gucci17

Will Hayward said:


> Sure, i'll sell you five for $45 each.





PACMAN said:


> ill sell u 5 for $40 each.
> 
> mwahahahaha


lol you guys are terrible! Let me think about it... =P

Now here's a question, if I get my wife to buy 5 can I use all 10 towards the giftcard and use that for one purchase?


----------



## Tbird

gucci17 said:


> lol you guys are terrible! Let me think about it... =P
> 
> Now here's a question, if I get my wife to buy 5 can I use all 10 towards the giftcard and use that for one purchase?


LOL!!

I think she will have to go there also and cash them in herself. They will probably give 5 different cards. They might put the max of 5 on one card but I doubt they will let you put all 10 on 1 card.


----------



## gucci17

Tbird said:


> LOL!!
> 
> I think she will have to go there also and cash them in herself. They will probably give 5 different cards. They might put the max of 5 on one card but I doubt they will let you put all 10 on 1 card.


Getting her to come with me to trade them in won't be a problem but if we get seperate $50 GCs for each $25 voucher, shouldn't I be able to use them all towards one purchase?

Where's that wagjag rep when you need him/her?


----------



## TBemba

I think everyone should settle down a bit.

we still don't know if they are even going to be issuing this deal. It has to reach a minimum limit and I have no idea if it has been reached.

If this limit is not reached the deal is off

So it may not be an issue


----------



## vaporize

TBemba said:


> we still don't know if they are even going to be issuing this deal. It has to reach a minimum limit and I have no idea if it has been reached.


Minimum has been reached it's very low like 5 or 25. Last I check it was over 300+ purchases


----------



## Tbird

gucci17 said:


> Getting her to come with me to trade them in won't be a problem but if we get seperate $50 GCs for each $25 voucher, shouldn't I be able to use them all towards one purchase?
> 
> Where's that wagjag rep when you need him/her?


I don't think it will be problem when you cash the GC's. it is just a gift card once you have traded the vouchers in.


----------



## TBemba

vaporize said:


> Minimum has been reached it's very low like 5 or 25. Last I check it was over 300+ purchases


were do you see that information?

I am in for 5

I was talking to a guy I know that works at the BA's in Kitchener and they have an amazing store.
Anyway he forwarded the web link and the idea to his boss/owner of the store.

He was wondering how the BA's certificates are printed to show they can only be used at the Hamilton location. I guess the regular Big al's certificates are for any location, so if I get handed the regular issued ones I could potentially go any where and they would be honoured. I am assuming they will maybe stamp them with a hamilton location only or they will be special issued ones (collector items) ? 

I personally have no issue using them at the Hamilton location. The owner of (alternative aquarium) is the manager of the Hamilton BA's?

Yes it is a small world


----------



## vaporize

TBemba said:


> were do you see that information?


my friend, buying anything online is always risky and I suggested that you read every fine print you see on the page. I've been burnt by these type of 50% online deals. "This deal activates at 5 wagjag is active!" (currently 380 sold)



TBemba said:


> I personally have no issue using them at the Hamilton location. The owner of (alternative aquarium) is the manager of the Hamilton BA's?


Oh you mean the Ex-Alternative Aquarium owner? Is that Mario? Or he happen to work full time and owns a second business? (not likely but thought i ask since i dont know him)


----------



## Will

gucci17 said:


> lol you guys are terrible! Let me think about it... =P
> 
> Now here's a question, if I get my wife to buy 5 can I use all 10 towards the giftcard and use that for one purchase?


If you buy 5 and someone else buys five, and then you individually go into the store and exchange the website's printed information for your gift cards, there's nothing stopping you from later using the giftcards all at once- at that point they are just plastic money for big als.


----------



## gucci17

Will Hayward said:


> If you buy 5 and someone else buys five, and then you individually go into the store and exchange the website's printed information for your gift cards, there's nothing stopping you from later using the giftcards all at once- at that point they are just plastic money for big als.


That's what I'm thinking...I would think it should be ok.


----------



## TBemba

Will Hayward said:


> If you buy 5 and someone else buys five, and then you individually go into the store and exchange the website's printed information for your gift cards, there's nothing stopping you from later using the giftcards all at once- at that point they are just plastic money for big als.


How do you know the conditions of the coupons? where did you read the conditions? I think I missed those. 

Can you give me the link please?


----------



## vaporize

*is this wagjag site reliable?*

Actually what Will said was an unconfirmed assumption  Since the vouchers are used to exchange for giftcards, and there is no limit on how to use giftcards. However for this deal, they might (it's a BA Hamilton only promotion).

*Offer Details*

Must pick up gift card by December 24, 2010
Limit 5 per customer. Can combine all 5 vouchers
Hamilton location only
Taxes included. Voucher has no cash value

Side note, I referred my friend to buy some, and the transaction failed on the last page and showed "TECHNICAL DIFFICULTIES", the voucher was showing on her account but there's no confirmation email ..... who knows if the transaction went through??? Why can't they test their website throughly before releasing it and load it with deals. This is just finicky as a eCommerce site.


----------



## Blueangel

*Big Al's Deal is almost sold out*

Hi Everyone this is the rep from the paper that sold the wag jag to Big Al's Hamilton. We need 75 more to SELL OUT. When there gone there gone. Closes Thurs 12a.m. Happy shopping Cathy


----------



## vaporize

Blueangel said:


> Hi Everyone this is the rep from the paper that sold the wag jag to Big Al's Hamilton. We need 75 more to SELL OUT. When there gone there gone. Closes Thurs 12a.m. Happy shopping Cathy


Kathy, I thought the deal now said "1 Day 4 hrs : 06 Mins : 08 secs" meaning the expiry is Fri 12 am. ;-D But it looks like it will be sold out before then.


----------



## gucci17

Cathy, care to help clear things up with this offer?


----------



## vaporize

I just logged into my WagJag account and the "My WagJag" and tried to find the purchased WagJag pending voucher and they are nowhere to be found, does anybody have the same problem? 

Did receive a confirmation email and all that. The credit card company also verified the pending transaction (not processed but pending).


----------



## Will

vaporize said:


> I just logged into my WagJag account and the "My WagJag" and tried to find the purchased WagJag pending voucher and they are nowhere to be found, does anybody have the same problem?
> 
> Did receive a confirmation email and all that. The credit card company also verified the pending transaction (not processed but pending).


The vouchers aren't up yet. You'll receive an email with a link to the voucher page.


----------



## vaporize

Will Hayward said:


> The vouchers aren't up yet. You'll receive an email with a link to the voucher page.


Yes, but once you purchase it, you should see the "pending" vouchers under *My Account* -> *MY WAGJAG* section. The actual vouchers are send out tomorrow when the deal expires and then the credit card transaction actually charged.


----------



## Will

I see mine under the My Account page, the My Wagjag link on that green menu to the right of the page seems to keep me on that webpage.


----------



## Will

Screenshot of My Account page:


----------



## dl88dl

My also shows 5 vouchers pending


----------



## vaporize

dl88dl said:


> My also shows 5 vouchers pending


that's the problem, I know they should show up as pending, but doesn't show on my account's "My WagJag", not sure if it was purchased during one of the website error-out stage. Even got a confirmation number generated and emailed too.... just not showing up on the WagJag


----------



## Blueangel

*Big Al's*

Hi All Big Al's is closed at 12a.m. Thursday going into Friday. However the wag jag it self can sell out sooner we have a limit on it for 500 it's at 470 now. Use to be 300 but client agreed to go up because of the response. Have a great day Cathy


----------



## Blueangel

*Big Al's*

There are 30 left to sell out which will happen faster then the close off. 500 is sell out. Happy shopping. Cathy. Here's my other company if you know anyone needing entertainment www.bluangel.com


----------



## Tbird

Hey everyone, 

PM received from Blue Angel.

When you go there they will give you, if your not using it right away a special wag jag / Big Al's Hamilton gift card to only be used at Hamilton. Hope that helps no you can not combine 10 cards into one transaction. 5 Max. Your number for the certificate at top right hand corner, you give them in for your sale is marked off at the cash register and matches their tracking sheet they are supplied by us. If anyone is in middle of transaction and web site goes down. When you log into the active site it will go to your account and it will tell you if you own a Big Al's or any wag jag certificate and nothing will happen until you give payment, which will come out at end of wag jag Thurs 12a.m. printable certificate too. I don't know how to post this what I typed to all so if you could that would be great. Cathy

So I guess, only 5 max per transaction!


----------



## PACMAN

8 more!!!!!!!!!!!!


P.S. for all the critics hating on me ordereing 4 vouchers and not 5, I ordered another 1 voucher to make it 5 total!


----------



## Tbird

PACMAN said:


> 8 more!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> P.S. for all the critics hating on me ordereing 4 vouchers and not 5, I ordered another 1 voucher to make it 5 total!


LOL!! Good job Pac!!


----------



## vaporize

*wagjag website is unreliable*



Tbird said:


> If anyone is in middle of transaction and web site goes down. When you log into the active site it will go to your account and it will tell you if you own a Big Al's or any wag jag certificate and nothing will happen until you give payment, which will come out at end of wag jag Thurs 12a.m. printable certificate too. I don't know how to post this what I typed to all so if you could that would be great. Cathy


I have to get my friend to re-buy hers since hers wasn't showing up under her purchased WagJag so there goes another 5 quotas. Wagjag better not double charge her on that or I am gonna be beat up badly.

Wagjag website does not minus out failed transaction so if it comes as duplicate, can sell it at cost to you guys.

side note: not sure how many have to re-purchase due to website glitches

** UPDATE it's sold out **


----------



## TBemba

SOLD OUT

Done deal too bad for the people that missed out


----------



## gucci17

vaporize said:


> I have to get my friend to re-buy hers since hers wasn't showing up under her purchased WagJag so there goes another 5 quotas. Wagjag better not double charge her on that or I am gonna be beat up badly.
> 
> Wagjag website does not minus out failed transaction so if it comes as duplicate, can sell it at cost to you guys.
> 
> side note: not sure how many have to re-purchase due to website glitches
> 
> ** UPDATE it's sold out **


Thanks for clearing that up Wil. I only bought 5 anyways. Figured it was too good to be true lol. Still an excellent deal nonetheless.


----------



## PACMAN

does anyone know when we will be getting the voucher? (earlier than midnight?)


----------



## vaporize

PACMAN said:


> does anyone know when we will be getting the voucher? (earlier than midnight?)


hahaha the more interesting thing is I want to know whether BA Hamilton have the 500 giftcards all ready there for pickup. I hate to see people all run there and found out no giftcards. Let me ask Mario


----------



## PACMAN

vaporize said:


> hahaha the more interesting thing is I want to know whether BA Hamilton have the 500 giftcards all ready there for pickup. I hate to see people all run there and found out no giftcards. Let me ask Mario


good thinking!  Because I'm making a special trip to Hamilton tomorrow for work and will be stopping by to opick up the certificates! I would hate to waste mny time travelling there if they dont have the certificates!


----------



## dl88dl

Just give them a call before you head down to Hamilton BA


----------



## vaporize

Guess what their website is as "amateur" as it is, you can actually purchase more than 500. Right now it is at 502 purchased. LOL 

Guess they never thought people will continue to buy after it said "SOLD OUT"  
(no I swear it's not me)


----------



## dl88dl

vaporize said:


> Guess what their website is as "amateur" as it is, you can actually purchase more than 500. Right now it is at 502 purchased. LOL
> 
> Guess they never thought people will continue to buy after it said "SOLD OUT"
> (no I swear it's not me)


LOL they need to hire a new programmer


----------



## Blueangel

*Bi Al's SOLD OUT wag jag*

Hi Everyone thank you for making the Big Al's Hamilton such a huge success. The wag jag is now SOLD Out watch your account box on your wag jag and it will let you know when they are good to print. At that time not before your credit card will be charged what you bought. Go to the store redeem for product for anything. If your not buying that day take your voucher to the store, numbered at the top right hand corner, they match the Hamilton Store only Tracking sheet from us. As there will be no duplications of that number honoured. Any cards or vouchers that go to any other Big Al's will not be valid. Take them to Hamilton location for your gift card or cards before the expiry date to exchange. You will be given a gift card for each $50 value you purchased you can put that amount towards your purchase. Also good luck in the draw when you registered to be a member you now have a chance to win $10,000 from Metroland. Check out more deals at our other divisions www.flyerland.ca Have a motivational day. Cathy


----------



## Blueangel

*Big Al's Gift Cards*

Hi All the gift cards are at the Big Al's Hamilton only store ready for when you arrive Friday. They were specially printed last night. Again on behalf of wag jag and Big Al's Hamilton thank you. Remember to check back often for any of the front page wag jag live locations to purchase dinners, spa treatments and so much more. www.wagjag.com ask your friends to become members they too have a chance to win the $10,000 wag jag is giving away to some lucky sign up.

Cathy


----------



## Blueangel

*Big Al's answer to your question*

The reason it went over sell out @ 500 was the last person purchased the Max 5 and those 2 will be honoured. Again thanks and check back often for more great wag jags. Cathy www.wagjag.com:)


----------



## carmenh

Yea, here's me, wishing I'd asked everyone to name me as the referrer  LOL 



Blueangel said:


> Hi All the gift cards are at the Big Al's Hamilton only store ready for when you arrive Friday. They were specially printed last night. Again on behalf of wag jag and Big Al's Hamilton thank you. Remember to check back often for any of the front page wag jag live locations to purchase dinners, spa treatments and so much more. www.wagjag.com ask your friends to become members they too have a chance to win the $10,000 wag jag is giving away to some lucky sign up.
> 
> Cathy


----------



## vaporize

*~~ Good work ~~*



Blueangel said:


> The reason it went over sell out @ 500 was the last person purchased the Max 5 and those 2 will be honoured. Again thanks and check back often for more great wag jags. Cathy www.wagjag.com:)


Thanks Cathy for all the follow-through and explanations, and of course thank BA Hamilton & Wagjag for the pretty awesome deal.

* might have to bug you guys at wagjag if there's double charge though*


----------



## Blueangel

*Big Al's*

Hi in response to your blog it's not amateur frankly it's going to be the tighest e commerce you've probably ever seen. It went over sell out by 2 as the last person bought max. We allowed it. We had a buffer for that reason. Thanks for your feed back and happy shopping. Cathy


----------



## dl88dl

vaporize said:


> Thanks Cathy for all the follow-through and explanations, and of course thank BA Hamilton & Wagjag for the pretty awesome deal.
> 
> +1 and don't forget to thank yourself and everyone who purchased the voucher to make this deal happen


----------



## PACMAN

vaporize said:


> Thanks Cathy for all the follow-through and explanations, and of course thank BA Hamilton & Wagjag for the pretty awesome deal.


Yes thanks! If this works smoothely, I will definitely be more inclined to use wagjag in the future!


----------



## lemuj

now who want's carpool to BA Hamilton on Saturday. This way we save even more... Just hoping they have all the equipments i need when i get there...


----------



## vaporize

lemuj said:


> now who want's carpool to BA Hamilton on Saturday. This way we save even more... Just hoping they have all the equipments i need when i get there...


might be a bit tough to find people to car pool with you at Milton


----------



## PACMAN

I can't wait for tomorrow. Just wish I would see the voucher already!


----------



## PACMAN

still waiting for vouchers in email..........................


all im saying is that they better be up early tomorrow, or my plans to pick them up during a work trip will be ruined! ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dis

my tickets still say vouchers too. the transaction has not shown up on my credit card either. hopefully it goes through soon


----------



## gucci17

Dis said:


> my tickets still say vouchers too. the transaction has not shown up on my credit card either. hopefully it goes through soon


Yeah, it's the same with me. Was hoping to go shopping at lunch today


----------



## Hack02

Blueangel said:


> Hi in response to your blog it's not amateur frankly it's going to be the tighest e commerce you've probably ever seen. It went over sell out by 2 as the last person bought max. We allowed it. We had a buffer for that reason. Thanks for your feed back and happy shopping. Cathy


Appreciate you allowing the 2 additional as it was me who bought them. Figure I would put in the max and if I only got 3 so be it.

Looking forward to some shopping


----------



## bigfishy

I have 15, $45 each! Interested?


----------



## gucci17

bigfishy said:


> I have 15, $45 each! Interested?


lol opportunist... 

I think I'll pass for now


----------



## vaporize

Dis said:


> my tickets still say vouchers too. the transaction has not shown up on my credit card either. hopefully it goes through soon


If you call up your credit card company, you will see that they actually hold/reserve the purchased amount already (decreased your credit limit). They just not posted them as a transaction yet, so you do not see them on your online statement. That usually takes 1-3 days depending on your credit card issuer (upon the transaction posting day), so if Cathy said they only really process it at 12am today, you won't see it immediately anyways ... unless you work for your credit card.



bigfishy said:


> I have 15, $45 each! Interested?


I'm disappointed in you, I was thinking you were gonna buy 70 x 5 = 350 vouchers LOL

** was hoping to make the trip tomorrow too **


----------



## djtbster

I wonder when they will release the vouchers


----------



## vaporize

*Almost good to go ....*

Looks like we are only waiting for *WagJag* 

....



> The gift cards are ready but I am just waiting for WagJag to send me the spreadsheet with all the purchasers. They will be emailing the vouchers to the customers and those vouchers need to be brought in to exchange for our special gift cards.
> 
> Regards
> Mario Visca
> Big Al's Aquarium Services & Pet City
> 140 Centennial Pkwy. N.
> Hamilton, Ontario, L8E 1H9


----------



## PACMAN

so now I have to make an extra trip since i was in hamilton all morning and am now back in TO. I was praying that i got the vouchers while i was there so I could take 10 mins and pick up the GCs.

oh well another trip will ahve to be made


----------



## Will

Lets pass the time... Who has something specific they are looking to buy?

I will buy a "gift" for my father of his choice of a school (12) of Rummynose, or Cardinals, or Marble Hatchetfish. And also 5 more Pygmy corries. For myself I will buy some more Pygmy corries, and possibly some carpeting plants. Pending stock availabilities of course.

I will also look at a 20XH for upgrading the nano reef/ugium. I'll also checkout to see if there are any new LED lighting for 10 gallon tanks available these days.


----------



## dl88dl

PACMAN said:


> so now I have to make an extra trip since i was in hamilton all morning and am now back in TO. I was praying that i got the vouchers while i was there so I could take 10 mins and pick up the GCs.
> 
> oh well another trip will ahve to be made


I will be in Hamilton on Monday but I think they are closed for the holiday so I will have to make another trip as well


----------



## gucci17

I think I might put this money towards a mp40w ES. Was really hoping to use 10 tickets to put towards it lol.

Otherwise, I may put it towards a few smaller purchases that add up to around $200 for maximum efficiency of these vouchers.


----------



## Tbird

So as long as we pick them up before Dec 24th, we can use them anytime after that date?? If so, I'll wait till boxing week and see what they have then.

I'm not sure what I'm going to get, but maybe a large tank. Maybe I'll have to try to trade in some fish and build up some more credit at that store. LOL


----------



## gucci17

Tbird said:


> So as long as we pick them up before Dec 24th, we can use them anytime after that date?? If so, I'll wait till boxing week and see what they have then.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm going to get, but maybe a large tank. Maybe I'll have to try to trade in some fish and build up some more credit at that store. LOL


That's probably the smartest thing to do.

The flourite that's on sale is a good deal too @ $20/bag which is basically half price as long as you don't go over $250 after tax.


----------



## Tbird

Hey D,

When you pick yours up, can you confirm that as long as we have exchanged the vouchers that there is no expiry date.

Thanks!


----------



## gucci17

Tbird said:


> Hey D,
> 
> When you pick yours up, can you confirm that as long as we have exchanged the vouchers that there is no expiry date.
> 
> Thanks!


If I was able to exchange my vouchers today I would have dropped by and found out. I don't plan on going until Tuesday when I head back to work. I'll let you guys know if no one else reports back by then.


----------



## Tbird

That's cool! I'm in no rush to get them. I have some tank residents that need to be moved around. LOL Maybe I'll make a trip down one night next week to exchange them.


----------



## djtbster

well looks like 2 of my vouchers have been released waiting on my other there heheheheh


----------



## djtbster

lol did me saying somthing make the website go boom, lol hahahaha, got all five will be headed there after dinner WOOOHOOOOOOO


----------



## vaporize

*Everybody got theirs?*

Have everybody gotten theirs? I've gotten mine but my friends haven't, only gonna do one road trip...


----------



## dl88dl

I just got my 5 vouchers


----------



## TBemba

dl88dl said:


> I just got my 5 vouchers


+1 

What would you do if you accidentally deleted those 5 emails? and cleared your trash??


----------



## Will

I bought 12 cardinals, 3 sparkling gourami, 6 Pygmy Cory, 3 Nerite snails and a narrowleaf microsword.


----------



## vaporize

TBemba said:


> +1
> 
> What would you do if you accidentally deleted those 5 emails? and cleared your trash??


It's just like you flush $25 into the toilet ;-D 

BTW, print out those coupons and don't lose it, I tried to login to Wagjag and check My Wagjag and see those coupons, but it cannot be displayed on my browsers (tried IE and chrome), so the emails are probably the only 'coupon' you get.

I think they are manually processing the coupon emails, I got mine at 5:25pm and another friend got it at 5:50pm and some others didn't get it yet....


----------



## djtbster

just came back from ba ham, spent more than i wanted to but still saved  great stuff


----------



## vaporize

vaporize said:


> BTW, print out those coupons and don't lose it, I tried to login to Wagjag and check My Wagjag and see those coupons, but it cannot be displayed on my browsers (tried IE and chrome), so the emails are probably the only 'coupon' you get.


Now all of a sudden, it can be printed from the WagJag site too .... hmmmm anybody care to scan the coupon.


----------



## TBemba

What did everyone get or are planing on getting?

I was thinking lights? or maybe a new 90 gallon tank. Or wait till boxing day and get pails of sw and sell them


----------



## PACMAN

i'm starting up my first SW tank, a 29G biocube most likely in the coming weeks. will need rocks/salt stock etc. maybe buy extra PC light bulbs for it.


i guess i should make my own stand vs the 250$ pricetag of the biocube stand, but i suck at building sigh


----------



## carmenh

Was it quick and easy getting the gift cards? I was gonna pop in tomorrow but I'll be rushing...


----------



## djtbster

It took them about 20 mins to do mine


----------



## Will

You must redeem a full $50 worth each time you use one. It is not a plastic gift card, it is a no money back gift certificate coupon. Bring some cash to fillout the balance over every $50. It's not unreasonable, but it might be an inconvinience. It might change how you spend it a bit. I'd bet most people are putting it towards a big buy anyways. A store employee told me that from 502 wagjags sold, less than 150 people bought them. Meaning many people the max # they could buy, or close to.

I bought 12 cardinals, 3 sparkling gourami, 6 Pygmy Cory, 3 Nerite snails and a narrowleaf microsword.


----------



## max88

TBemba said:


> What did everyone get or are planing on getting?
> 
> I was thinking lights? or maybe a new 90 gallon tank. Or wait till boxing day and get pails of sw and sell them


75G + stingray stand + light + glass canopy $380 (BA NY price)
AC 70 filter $54.99 (BA online price)
AC 70 sponge 3pack $7.50 (BA online price)

~ $442.49 before tax
= $500.02 after HST
$30 gas extra for trip from Toronto.

The problem is I don't have space for a 75G, nor have purchased wagjags.


----------



## vaporize

Will Hayward said:


> You must redeem a full $50 worth each time you use one. It is not a plastic gift card, it is a no money back gift certificate coupon. Bring some cash to fillout the balance over every $50. It's not unreasonable, but it might be an inconvinience. It might change how you spend it a bit. I'd bet most people are putting it towards a big buy anyways. A store employee told me that from 502 wagjags sold, less than 150 people bought them. Meaning many people the max # they could buy, or close to.


So it means you have to spend more than your giftcard but you can stack them if you have more than one, meaning if you buy 5 ($250), you an spend on something that is $280 or if you spend on $230 (then you lose $20). It's a fair way of putting it consider the huge discounts.

150 is considered right amount of people, I did noticed that many people buy 4 ($100) as suppose to max out at 5. Considered the many people that live outside Hamilton, it only make senses to buy the max given the travelling time & gas.

If they limit it to 1 or 2 per customer, I bet most Toronto people won't even bother with it.


----------



## PACMAN

vaporize said:


> 150 is considered right amount of people, I did noticed that many people buy 4 ($100) as suppose to max out at 5. Considered the many people that live outside Hamilton, it only make senses to buy the max given the travelling time & gas.


sheesh, I added 1 more voucher to equal 5!


----------



## lemuj

Stupid me that I only bought 4, so now I'm willing to pay up to $35 for a voucher(s)


----------



## carmenh

To anyone who's picked up their gift certificates AND redeemed them...at any point do they require ID? I.E. if I was to give one to a friend, will he have any problems using it? Would it matter if I just give him the voucher or should I redeem it myself and give him the gift cert, or does it not matter? Going strictly by the RULES are they transferable?
Just for the record I'm not SELLING any, just might do a friend a favor...


----------



## Will

No id required when I picked mine up. Its just a paper certificate they give you at the end, should be no problem to give it to someone.


----------



## vaporize

went by and picked them up, now I know how they can afford to do 50% off because in reality usually it's less. 

I ended up going there and spend like three hundred something, buying things over the 
$250 by a hundred something LOL so it's not all 50% off

The giftcards can only be used once, no remaining value, so most people will buy 'more' than the value in order not to lose money LOL


----------



## gucci17

Just went by to pick my GCs up. Didn't take too long and when I asked if there is an expiry date they said not that they know of. All they knew was it had to be picked up by the 24th. 

Now what to buy....


----------



## TBemba

I'm almost wishing I had not bought the 5. I now want something more expensive and am trying to justify the expense. 
I am telling myself well your saving $125.... D'oh


----------



## gucci17

TBemba said:


> I'm almost wishing I had not bought the 5. I now want something more expensive and am trying to justify the expense.
> I am telling myself well your saving $125.... D'oh


lol...I can spend it for you if you like. I'll even give you $130


----------



## dl88dl

gucci17 said:


> lol...I can spend it for you if you like. I'll even give you $130


I 'll give $135


----------



## vaporize

*The promotion is good but ... Wagjag Sucks*



vaporize said:


> I have to get my friend to re-buy hers since hers wasn't showing up under her purchased WagJag so there goes another 5 quotas. Wagjag better not double charge her on that or I am gonna be beat up badly.
> 
> Wagjag website does not minus out failed transaction so if it comes as duplicate, can sell it at cost to you guys.
> 
> side note: not sure how many have to re-purchase due to website glitches


SO as I expected, Wagjag's amateur site messed up and charged my friend's credit card TWICE and only give her 5 vouchers due to their stupid system failures, I have been emailing Wagjag about the situation and they have been totally unresponsive. (after checking credit card statements)

Way to go for a web-based eBusiness company that handles online transactions. THIS IS CALLED AMATEUR.


----------



## gucci17

vaporize said:


> SO as I expected, Wagjag's amateur site messed up and charged my friend's credit card TWICE and only give her 5 vouchers due to their stupid system failures, I have been emailing Wagjag about the situation and they have been totally unresponsive. (after checking credit card statements)
> 
> Way to go for a web-based eBusiness company that handles online transactions. THIS IS CALLED AMATEUR.


Thanks, I'll be sure to check my credit card as well.


----------



## vaporize

*wagjag jag me off ...*



gucci17 said:


> Thanks, I'll be sure to check my credit card as well.


Probably not applicable to most of you that ordered only once (unless during website down times). But when my friend ordered, she got a confirmation number and transaction went through but it wasn't showing up on her wagjag account, so Cathy said if it's not showing up on My Wallet, it's not valid; so I asked her to purchase again (and get another confirmation number). The second purchase show up on My Wallet.

Knowing how eBusiness website works, I already guessed that they would have charged twice even due to their system instability and failure.

so now just waiting to hear back from wagjag ..... they do not even have a number but only an email and fax number..... let's see how it works out


----------



## TBemba

I picked up my 5 coupons today and had to sign for them so i am unsure if you can transfer them? But I was told that if you spend under the $50 amount they will give you a credit for the remainder.

Hypothetically, if someone was to go buy something let say for 300$ and then the next week took it back. Does BAs do cash back? or only credit... I am afraid credit.... but not sure.

I have no idea what to get there. I rarely shop at ba's because I find most things more than 2 times more expensive than other places. I refuse to get fish they rarely seem healthy..


----------



## vaporize

TBemba said:


> I picked up my 5 coupons today and had to sign for them so i am unsure if you can transfer them? But I was told that if you spend under the $50 amount they will give you a credit for the remainder.
> 
> Hypothetically, if someone was to go buy something let say for 300$ and then the next week took it back. Does BAs do cash back? or only credit... I am afraid credit.... but not sure.


When I went there on Saturday, it was written right on the counter that the wagjag giftcard is only used in one shot, remaining value is forfeited if not used - but of course the store can probably change the rules and give credits (it's very nice of them).

Most GTA BA doesn't give cash/credit card refunds, and only give store credits. I am sure for giftcards of this promotion, they will only give store credits (else they will be losing money big time). You can call them up and ask since they are manage differently as a franchise.

I actually find this "out-of-GTA" BA store pretty reasonable in terms of drygood inventory level and prices; prices pretty comparable to Toronto LFS. They have some small 9W UV sterilizer for $65 & 18W for $99 that I thought are pretty good deal.


----------



## TBemba

Well 2 full time employees told me about the credit if under $50 so I did think it was fair and I didn't see a sign. I did also see some small 18 inch light fixtures and even smaller LED lights at the store in the marine section so anyone looking for small lights call them up. Plus they had some small heaters 50w and 25 submersibles.


----------



## bigfishy

Buy the products and resell them back out in GTAA, PN, Kijiji and etc

Eg. Eheim Pro3 2075 cost $299.99 + tax = $338.98

Total cost $338.98 - $250 coupon = $88.98 (the extra cost)

Since I paid $125 for $250 coupon 

So $125 + $88.98 = $213.98 is the final cost

Time + Gas + Effort = $36.02 (my pay per filter, x 3)

Total earning = $108.06

If I can get $250 for each filter

I am pretty sure some people will pay $250 for a brand new pro3 filter (show reciept) as to paying $300 + tax to a store 

That's just one method!


----------



## TBemba

bigfishy said:


> Buy the products and resell them back out in GTAA, PN, Kijiji and etc
> 
> Eg. Eheim Pro3 2075 cost $299.99 + tax = $338.98
> 
> Total cost $338.98 - $250 coupon = $88.98 (the extra cost)
> 
> Since I paid $125 for $250 coupon
> 
> So $125 + $88.98 = $213.98 is the final cost
> 
> Time + Gas + Effort = $36.02 (my pay per filter, x 3)
> 
> Total earning = $108.06
> 
> If I can get $250 for each filter
> 
> I am pretty sure some people will pay $250 for a brand new pro3 filter (show reciept) as to paying $300 + tax to a store
> 
> That's just one method!


I can meet you there


----------



## PACMAN

Quick question about these coupons. My friend travels to hamilton pretty frequently. Would he be able to casht eh vouchers in to get the gift cards for me? Or do I have to go and get them myself?


----------



## Will

Why do people try to make these good deals into money making schemes? You want to have more money, spend less, not scam businesses.

Dad and I bought a 75 Gallon tank to replace the ~40 gallon one. He's always wanted a big tank of his own. In the next few weeks well build an ADA style stand and once realy transfer everything from the 40 to the 75 and put it in it's place.

This location is undergoing some major fishroom renovations. Before December everything should be up and running polished I would guess. In time to loadup for Xmas. I overheard James (fishroom manager) mention that 13 boxes of African cichlids were arriving this Wed\Thursday if anyone is interested in Africans. Friday evening or Saturday would be a good time to go.


----------



## carmenh

I've kind of had a laugh about that myself :-/



Will Hayward said:


> Why do people try to make these good deals into money making schemes? You want to have more money, spend less, not scam businesses.


Anyhow, don't know if it's been clarified, but I spent about $75 the other day. I used 2 vouchers. They kept one that was used in full, and wrote the balance on the other and recommended I save the receipt, just in case. There was no mention of forfeiting any portion of it...

I'm tring not to spend too much before the fish room is done


----------



## TBemba

Will Hayward said:


> Why do people try to make these good deals into money making schemes? You want to have more money, spend less, not scam businesses.


How could someone possibly *scam businesses*? 
I fulfilled the contract with Big Al's Hamilton I purchased 5 Coupons for $25 a coupon.The price they wanted and I have prepaid $125.00 I gave them my money interest free (until I purchase from them).They give me 2/1 dollar wise

Even if I sold the coupons Ba's will not be losing out on anything? They still have the commitment to honour the coupons no?

I see no business scam I feel you miss spoke? 

As for making money on the coupons, well this is a capital system and I am sure anyone wanting to buy something at ba's would gladly give someone $200 cash for certificate's with a $250 value no?

I would like to know who is getting hurt? the poor bugger that is buying a $300 light for his tank and just saved $50 by meeting someone at ba's?
Is Ba's getting hurt by the coupons being used in their store? I think that the mission is accomplished no?

I think you are trying to impose your values on someone else no?


----------



## vaporize

*WagJag Sucks ~~~ Beware of WagJag*



vaporize said:


> Probably not applicable to most of you that ordered only once (unless during website down times). But when my friend ordered, she got a confirmation number and transaction went through but it wasn't showing up on her wagjag account, so Cathy said if it's not showing up on My Wallet, it's not valid; so I asked her to purchase again (and get another confirmation number). The second purchase show up on My Wallet.
> 
> Knowing how eBusiness website works, I already guessed that they would have charged twice even due to their system instability and failure.
> 
> so now just waiting to hear back from wagjag ..... they do not even have a number but only an email and fax number..... let's see how it works out


Just wanted to update you on this very difficult experience dealing with Wagjag (not BA Hamilton).

So after Wagjag double charged my credit card, I tried to contact them by their official channel using [email protected] and fax number (THEY DO NOT HAVE A REAL PHONE NUMBER TO CALL ~~~). After trying for a week, 4 emails and 1 fax later, we have heard absolutely NOTHING from them, no acknowledgement or even a simple - "we are looking into it".

At this time, we are pretty sure that this wagjag company is fishy, what kind of real eCommerce company does not respond your inquiries for a week and HIDE all their real phone numbers (only provide email & fax). As a last resort, we have decided to post *18* different post on their various WagJag location Facebook pages and hopefully somebody internal can help.

Finally Mike from WagJag Durham jumped in and offer to contact WagJag internally for us; that was very thankful & appreciated as it is not even his region's deal. NOW we realize that Wagjag is not really a central website, each location operates as its own little division; *frankly as customer - you WagJag is WagJag, I don't care how your company organize their business units or eat commission*. _*Where does the [email protected] email goes to?? What were the WagJag Hamilton people when you need them??? They were very happy to take my money from my credit card and have their commission.*_

Finally we get our double charged refunded after Mike's help to contact somebody internally.

Would I use WagJag again ???? PROBABLY NOT .... unless BA Scar/Mississiaga/Oakville is having 50% coupon again ... now that's tempting.

As a eCommerce site having such poor customer service and ignoring customer is unbelievable, and hiding behind just an email & fax is totally fishy. Everybody Groupon, TeamBuy, RFD one - emails and responses are answered within 24 hours.


----------



## Will

Was the credit card company contacted? It should be simple enough to contact them and tell them you've been charged twice for one transaction and have them resolve it easily.


----------



## vaporize

TBemba said:


> How could someone possibly *scam businesses*?
> I fulfilled the contract with Big Al's Hamilton I purchased 5 Coupons for $25 a coupon.The price they wanted and I have prepaid $125.00 I gave them my money interest free (until I purchase from them).They give me 2/1 dollar wise


+1

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Will

TBemba said:


> How could someone possibly *scam businesses*?
> I fulfilled the contract with Big Al's Hamilton I purchased 5 Coupons for $25 a coupon.The price they wanted and I have prepaid $125.00 I gave them my money interest free (until I purchase from them).They give me 2/1 dollar wise
> 
> Even if I sold the coupons Ba's will not be losing out on anything? They still have the commitment to honour the coupons no?
> 
> I see no business scam I feel you miss spoke?
> 
> As for making money on the coupons, well this is a capital system and I am sure anyone wanting to buy something at ba's would gladly give someone $200 cash for certificate's with a $250 value no?
> 
> I would like to know who is getting hurt? the poor bugger that is buying a $300 light for his tank and just saved $50 by meeting someone at ba's?
> Is Ba's getting hurt by the coupons being used in their store? I think that the mission is accomplished no?
> 
> I think you are trying to impose your values on someone else no?


I'm not trying to impose anything on anyone. I just mentioned an alternative way to have more money. You read way far into a simple comment. And perhaps "scam" was a poor choice of words.


----------



## TBemba

Will Hayward said:


> I'm not trying to impose anything on anyone. I just mentioned an alternative way to have more money. You read way far into a simple comment. And perhaps "scam" was a poor choice of words.


No problem


----------

